# HR2x and R22: 0x03A8 Discussion



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

This is the discussion thread for all MPEG-4 DVRs, software version 0x03A8.

Release notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=173490

Issues Only thread: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=173488

_Please feel free to discuss all aspects of this release in this thread. However, while a certain amount of ranting is expected, forum rules are still in effect and we ask that you refrain from personal attacks and statements you cannot defend. _


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

Well, I don't see it mentioned in the release notes, but I sure hope this version fixes the frequent audio dropouts/video macroblocking/video freezing that I have been experiencing way too often when viewing recorded material.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

MizzouTiger said:


> Well, I don't see it mentioned in the release notes, but I sure hope this version fixes the frequent audio dropouts/video macroblocking/video freezing that I have been experiencing way too often when viewing recorded material.


On both of your HR20's? I have a HR20-700 and haven't seen this problem at all.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Besides some great MRV tuning, looks like DirecTV fulfilled another of our Wish List items with this release. _"Playlist Sort Order: Alphabetical sorting of folders now chronological within folder"_ nicely addresses this long-standing request:

*Always sort shows within folders by date, even though the PLAYLIST may be sorted sorted differently.*

I just tested, and if I sort my playlist "A-Z", shows within folders are sorted by "Date (new)". If I select GROUP play, the oldest episode plays back first, as expected.

Nice job, guys!


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

MizzouTiger said:


> Well, I don't see it mentioned in the release notes, but I sure hope this version fixes the frequent audio dropouts/video macroblocking/video freezing that I have been experiencing way too often when viewing recorded material.


Only on recorded material? Maybe defragging the hard drive would help.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Only on recorded material? Maybe defragging the hard drive would help.


Just how do you do that? A hidden menu choice somewhere?

There's a choice somewhere that re-formats the disk, but that's pretty drastic.


----------



## bagreene (Oct 6, 2008)

The release notes only mention the features that were added in 0x395 relative to 0x368. Does anyone know what is in this release? Am I missing it somewhere? My hope is that they cleaned up some code to fix the speed issues that 0x395 unfortunately reintroduced to my system.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

There are no new features, this is a maintenance release.


----------



## bagreene (Oct 6, 2008)

Stuart Sweet said:


> There are no new features, this is a maintenance release.


I've been hoping for a "no new features"/maintenance release that worked on speed only for a while. It sounds like they cleaned up some MRV issues. Any chance they cleaned up some other code from the past release that seemed to slow down quite a few people's boxes?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

bagreene said:


> I've been hoping for a "no new features"/maintenance release that worked on speed only for a while. It sounds like they cleaned up some MRV issues. Any chance they cleaned up some other code from the past release that seemed to slow down quite a few people's boxes?


There were a few things worked on under the hood, but primarily this release makes MRV significantly better.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

Doug Brott said:


> There were a few things worked on under the hood, but primarily this release makes MRV significantly better.


Should I send an announcement of this version out to LENO to put into HEADLINES....


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

billsharpe said:


> Just how do you do that? A hidden menu choice somewhere?
> 
> There's a choice somewhere that re-formats the disk, but that's pretty drastic.


In general, there is no need for this .. BUT ..

To run the hard drive checks, please follow these steps:


reboot STB via Menu -> Parental, Fav's & Setup -> System Setup -> Reset -> Restart Receiver
when they see "Running receiver self-check" press select
You will see "Entering Diagnostics Mode..."
select Advanced Tests Menu -> Hard Drive utilities -> Surface Test
*Warning*: This process could take several hours to complete. You may want to run it overnight.

The good news is that every attempt is made to save programming. This is less destructive than a reformat all and could provide you with a more stable system if you are having problems that appear to be related to the hard drive.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

It is possible that there are some fixes that would affect speed, I think we'll need some reports from the field before we can say.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> In general, there is no need for this .. BUT ..
> 
> To run the hard drive checks, please follow these steps:
> 
> ...


FWIW: they is NO WAY now to reformat a drive.
Should one try by: rebooting and holding down the record & down arrow buttons, what will happen is a disk scan that takes EVEN LONGER than the ones above.
The long tests above took about 90 mins for a 300 GB drive and this longer scan took over 2.5 hours.
No recordings or settings were lost here while doing this longer test.
[I actually wanted to reformat the drive, so was prepared for it, only to find out I can no longer reformat, which was also verified by a call to DirecTV].


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

RAD said:


> On both of your HR20's? I have a HR20-700 and haven't seen this problem at all.


No, it's just been on the HR20-700. I'm really starting to wonder, based on posts in other threads, if it doesn't have something to do with DD5.1 over HDMI. My other HR20(the -100) is connected via HDMI directly to the television and has DD turned off and have not really seen this issue with it.


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> In general, there is no need for this .. BUT ..
> 
> To run the hard drive checks, please follow these steps:
> 
> ...


I ran the surface scan test last Friday night. Started it before going to bed. The next morning, had live picture back on the TV. Didn't see any messages or errors, so I assume that the scan didn't find any issues with my hard drive - which I originally thought might be the cause of my viewing problems with recorded material.


----------



## Wisegoat (Aug 17, 2006)

When are the H* series going to receive the update that includes MRV? Still waiting on it for my one H21. Any ideas?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Wisegoat said:


> When are the H* series going to receive the update that includes MRV? Still waiting on it for my one H21. Any ideas?


When you're on the list. It spooled last night also, so... "soon".


----------



## markrubi (Oct 12, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> There were a few things worked on under the hood, but primarily this release makes MRV significantly better.


So maybe a bridged wireless G setup will play recorded HD shows beyond 5 ft from the router?

I would like to hookup the DVR's back up to the network wireless.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

markrubi said:


> So maybe a bridged wireless G setup will play recorded HD shows beyond 5 ft from the router?
> 
> I would like to hookup the DVR's back up to the network wireless.


"well if they don't", it's no longer a software issue, and is a networking problem.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

MizzouTiger said:


> No, it's just been on the HR20-700. I'm really starting to wonder, based on posts in other threads, if it doesn't have something to do with DD5.1 over HDMI. My other HR20(the -100) is connected via HDMI directly to the television and has DD turned off and have not really seen this issue with it.


OK, it might be a PITA but to eliminate all the other parts of the puzzle I'd recommend swapping the locations between the two HR20's and see if the problem follows. If it follows I'd recommend having DirecTV replace the failing HR20.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

markrubi said:


> So maybe a bridged wireless G setup will play recorded HD shows beyond 5 ft from the router?
> 
> I would like to hookup the DVR's back up to the network wireless.


Not DECA, so if it works .. great .. if it doesn't .. great .. MRV via wireless G is not really high on the list of things that will be fixed.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

veryoldschool said:


> FWIW: they is NO WAY now to reformat a drive.


I thought the "RESET EVERYTHING" in the RESET menu also reformatted the drive.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> I thought the "RESET EVERYTHING" in the RESET menu also reformatted the drive.


That will "clear" the settings and the drive, but the last time I did a reset everything, it didn't take long enough to do much more than wipe a file on the drive. Even a PC quick format takes longer.
Back when you could reformat, it was quite common to do a reset everything [cleared the chips] and still have problems until you then reformatted the drive.


----------



## Sparky Scott (Dec 7, 2008)

My HR21-100. 200 both drop audio for months. But NOT just recorded videos.. Live as well...


----------



## MizzouTiger (Jan 10, 2007)

RAD said:


> OK, it might be a PITA but to eliminate all the other parts of the puzzle I'd recommend swapping the locations between the two HR20's and see if the problem follows. If it follows I'd recommend having DirecTV replace the failing HR20.


Yeah, you're right. I need to do that. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

MizzouTiger said:


> Yeah, you're right. I need to do that. Thanks for the suggestion.


Just an FYI, remember if the box does two reboots within 1/2 hour it will flush the guide and rebuild it. So you might want to make sure to let them sit for >30 min between reboots unless you don't mind the guide rebuilding.


----------



## ub1934 (Dec 30, 2005)

Will this be an auto DL or do i have to put in the 024xx code after restart ?


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

Doug Brott said:


> In general, there is no need for this .. BUT ..
> 
> To run the hard drive checks, please follow these steps:
> 
> ...


Doug
Thanks for the details on finding the surface test procedure. But I was asking about defragging the hard disk as suggested by someone else.


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

billsharpe said:


> Doug
> Thanks for the details on finding the surface test procedure. But I was asking about defragging the hard disk as suggested by someone else.


The HR2x boxes run Linux and use a file system that doesn't specifically benefit from defragmentation procedures like Windows boxes using FAT32 or NTFS file systems do. Consequently, there is no way for a user to defragment a drive on these boxes.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

LameLefty said:


> The HR2x boxes run Linux and use a file system that doesn't specifically benefit from defragmentation procedures like Windows boxes using FAT32 or NTFS file systems do. Consequently, there is no way for a user to defragment a drive on these boxes.


exactly .. The surface scan I believe just marks areas that are "bad" on the disk so that the system knows to skip them when playing a program back. The MPEG4 algorithms have ways to recover so it's OK to have holes in the stream, but there may (of course) be some blocky parts of programs that are affected by this. New recordings will know to skip those areas of the disk.


----------



## llarch (Aug 19, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> There were a few things worked on under the hood, but primarily this release makes MRV significantly better.


Can we assume this build includes "MRV Autocorrection"?


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Hutchinshouse said:


> Only on recorded material? Maybe defragging the hard drive would help.


It would not, because Linux DVRs do not fragment. The HDD has the throughput capability for 12 HD streams, also, so a little fragmentation, even if it did fragment (which it does not) would not cause this problem.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

TBlazer07 said:


> I thought the "RESET EVERYTHING" in the RESET menu also reformatted the drive.


What that does is delete all data not essential to basic operation of the HDD, including the recorded programs. While that can cure a myriad of problems, it is not quite the same as formatting. Since recordings and other files can get corrupted, erasing them in a reset also removes the corruption, which is where the value lies in a reset. I think the confusion comes because both processes remove all user data from the HDD (actually, formatting removes all data while erasing the files in a reset removes just the pointers to those files and places that part of the media back in the pool of available space).

Formatting is the act of creating a file system on a volume, so that the operating system can store and retrieve data on that volume. This includes writing the sector map to the platters, which otherwise would be just an open field of bare media with no structure. It also typically sectors out any questionable defect areas on the platter media, which I do not believe a reset does. A surface scan might, however (Doug?)

The file system created during formatting remains in place when you "reset everything".


----------



## homebase (Sep 4, 2007)

TomCat said:


> It would not, because Linux DVRs do not fragment. The HDD has the throughput capability for 12 HD streams, also, so a little fragmentation, even if it did fragment (which it does not) would not cause this problem.


TomCat, you have proof of this? Ever since my days working with NetWare 3.11 I was told "hey, Netware doesn't fragment". Dave Kearns proved it otherwise. Microsoft said the same thing with NTFS, which of course, was proven false. Now Linux file systems.

You can see why I'm skeptical given the track record of any operating system claiming "it doesn't fragment" only to see a few years later that the file system indeed DID fragment.


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

Yes, Linux ext file systems can and do fragment.

However, the way it is organized (more efficient data structure and block handling) the way it is used (multi-user), makes the minimal fragmentation that exists not worth the bother to unfragment it.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

ATARI said:


> Yes, Linux ext file systems can and do fragment [...]


Agree. Just a WAG on my part, but it wouldn't surprise me if DirecTV minimized the chances of fragmentation by checking available contiguous space prior to the beginning of a recording... as opposed to just checking available "free" space, which could be fragmented. And if there isn't enough room to consecutively store what the new recording is predicted to need, enough of the oldest shows on disk are then deleted until there is a large enough block available.

I have no idea if this is what actually happens, but it's what I'd try to do, if it was up to me.  I know such a method would not make maximum use of the drive space available, but it might effectively use enough of the drive not to make a huge difference. Just my .02.


----------



## djwww98 (Jan 12, 2006)

This sucks. Every channel HD channel (except OTA) is all herky jerky. Just doesn't look right. I wondered if there was another software "upgrade". Sure enough, last night it was updated. Yes, I rebooted. This is EXTREMELY irritating. Not acceptable at all. Is anybody else seeing this?
HR20-700, 0x3a8, downloaded today at 2:23 am.
to add: watching something that was recorded several days ago, before the software download, and it is herky jerky also, so it's not incoming, it's how the software is processing the video.


----------



## djwww98 (Jan 12, 2006)

djwww98 said:


> This sucks. Every channel HD channel (except OTA) is all herky jerky. Just doesn't look right. I wondered if there was another software "upgrade". Sure enough, last night it was updated. Yes, I rebooted. This is EXTREMELY irritating. Not acceptable at all. Is anybody else seeing this?
> HR20-700, 0x3a8, downloaded today at 2:23 am.
> to add: watching something that was recorded several days ago, before the software download, and it is herky jerky also, so it's not incoming, it's how the software is processing the video.


Got up this morning and it seems to be working fine. Didn't reboot, don't know what that was all about. I guess it just needed a good nights sleep.


----------



## djwww98 (Jan 12, 2006)

Nevermind. I spoke too soon. It is doing it again. Not on ESPN or ABC, but everything else HD. Maybe software can process 720i but 1080i is overwhelming the processor. Not an acceptable product. They better fix this soon. Anyone else seeing this problem?


----------



## LameLefty (Sep 29, 2006)

djwww98 said:


> Anyone else seeing this problem?


I have six H/HR2x boxes and I am not seeing this on any of them.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

djwww98 said:


> Nevermind. I spoke too soon. It is doing it again. Not on ESPN or ABC, but everything else HD. Maybe software can process 720i but 1080i is overwhelming the processor. Not an acceptable product. They better fix this soon. Anyone else seeing this problem?


Maybe it is time to do a reboot, since some of us have been running this version for a while and don't have your issues.


----------



## arasner (Dec 6, 2006)

Is this release national now? I have not received it yet.....


----------



## dpfaunts (Oct 17, 2006)

arasner said:


> Is this release national now? I have not received it yet.....


National release, but rolled across the country. The time from the west to east coast varies from days to weeks.


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

arasner said:


> Is this release national now? I have not received it yet.....


 And don't hope for all you boxes to get it at the same time. My HR20 got it Wednesday morning and my HR21 still has yet to.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

Steve said:


> Besides some great MRV tuning, looks like DirecTV fulfilled another of our Wish List items with this release. _"Playlist Sort Order: Alphabetical sorting of folders now chronological within folder"_ nicely addresses this long-standing request:
> 
> *Always sort shows within folders by date, even though the PLAYLIST may be sorted sorted differently.*
> 
> ...


Steve, Did you do anything other than sort your playlist "A-Z"? I received the update yesterday morning but if I sort the playlist A-Z, shows within the playlist are also sorted A-Z.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

bpratt said:


> Steve, Did you do anything other than sort your playlist "A-Z"? I received the update yesterday morning but if I sort the playlist A-Z, shows within the playlist are also sorted A-Z.


Do you mean shows with the playlist or inside folders are sorted "A-Z"?

Just double-checked, and now, even when the "top level" of my playlist (folders and single recordings) is sorted "A-Z", shows _within_ folders are sorted by "Date (new)". In the past, the sort order within folders always matched the "top level" sort.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

Steve said:


> Do you mean shows with the playlist or inside folders are sorted "A-Z"?
> 
> Just double-checked, and now, even when the "top level" of my playlist (folders and single recordings) is sorted "A-Z", shows _within_ folders are sorted by "Date (new)". In the past, the sort order within folders always matched the "top level" sort.


Both the shows in the playlist and inside the folders are sorted A-Z on both of my HR21-700s.
I see that yours was sorted "Date (new)" within the folders. I think it would make more sense for it to be sorted "Date (old)" or at least the oldest show should be hilighted.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

bpratt said:


> Both the shows in the playlist and inside the folders are sorted A-Z on both of my HR21-700s.


Don't have an HR21, but I just spot-checked a couple of HR20-700's and one R22-200, and they're sorting "Date (New)", even when the top level is "A-Z". *My HR20-100 is not, however!* Folder sort is the same as top-level sort, so looks like you uncovered a bug. I'm gonna try a reboot to see if it fixes it. Otherwise, we'll need to report it as an issue. My HR20-100 is not networked, however, so I won't be able to send a report.



> I see that yours was sorted "Date (new)" within the folders. I think it would make more sense for it to be sorted "Date (old)" or at least the oldest show should be hilighted.


I agree. And I'd actually like to see them sorted by "First Aired Date", rather than recording date, but it's still better than it was before, IMHO.

Good news is that GROUP PLAY appears to playback oldest first, as expected.


----------



## sixty5gto (Feb 25, 2010)

The OxO3A8 software upgrade downloaded last night. I was hoping if would fix a problem I'm having but it didn't. The problem is when I try to use the DVR scheduler from my iPhone it doesn't work. I have an HR20-100. The iPhone app says that the program was successfully scheduled but it doesn't record on my HR20. It is the only DVR connected to my network. 

I called Directv last weekend and the CSR said it was a "known issue" and they were working on it. She said she was escalating it to the "national escalations team". She said they were working on it as we spoke and needed more data. So she took a bunch of information like time I tried to schedule a program, time, date and channel I was trying to record. I don't know if any of this is true. She also said someone would call me back which never happend.

Anyone else having this issue or know anything about it?


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

steve said:


> bpratt said:
> 
> 
> > Both the shows in the playlist and inside the folders are sorted A-Z on both of my HR21-700s.
> ...


Reboot didn't help. HR20-100 is still sorting folder contents the same as "top-level" sort under 0x3a8, apparently the same issue *bpratt *is seeing on his HR21's.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

Steve said:


> Reboot didn't help. HR20-100 is still sorting folder contents the same as "top-level" sort under 0x3a8, apparently the same issue *bpratt *is seeing on his HR21's.


A Reboot didn't help my HR21s either.


----------



## dyker (Feb 27, 2008)

LameLefty said:


> The HR2x boxes run Linux and use a file system that doesn't specifically benefit from defragmentation procedures like Windows boxes using FAT32 or NTFS file systems do. Consequently, there is no way for a user to defragment a drive on these boxes.


It probably (no I do not know for certain) is formatted already for a large cluster size. So since the cluster size is large a defrag would really not benefit at all. That is how I have my Sage DVR built. I used 64K clusters for the media drive. If Windows would let me use 512K clusters I'd do that. But even with 64K clusters I never have to defragment that drive.

Think of it this way. If you have a 300GB partition for storing recordings and have 512K clusters you now have 1024 potential "fragments". Vs. a Windows formatted drive at 8K clusters (or smaller) with 65,536 potential fragments. Since the "files" that the DVR stores are already rather large in size a 2 hour movie may span 4 actual fragments (2GB). And once it is "on" the next fragment it stays there for 512K of movie data. Therefore not much drive thrashing on the recordings partition. When allocated or deleted, who cares where the clusters are located. You are always dealing with large cluster sizes anyway, so there is never a need to defrag or worry about contiguous space.


----------



## suptrad (Sep 20, 2007)

Oddly, since the update, the big blue lit circle (that I always fully dim) turns back to bright blue whenever I go to the to do list. I then have to go to the unit and dim it it again. Not a huge deal, but strange and annoying.


----------



## trojanralphie (Feb 6, 2007)

Have a local digital OTA channel in Las Vegas that has 6 channels. 47-1 thru 47-5 worked fine until this update. Now the channel listing only recognizes 47-5 even though all five still show in the guide. I checked the signal and all five showed 89 percent plus on both tuners but when selecting 1 thru 4 the channel not available message appeared. I rebooted the DVR and now the guide only showed 47-4 but had 47-5 programming. I re-did the antennae initial setup and now the guide shows 47-4 with the right programming although the guide shows 47-5 programming. 47-6 has never appeared.
I contacted the engineer at channel 47 and they are having no problems but they have heard from several DTV customers with the same complaint. Finally, I hooked my outside antennae directly to the HDTV's digital tuner and all 6 worked fine.


----------



## Crimson (Dec 9, 2006)

Is this version released to everyone yet or is it still being rolled out?


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Crimson said:


> Is this version released to everyone yet or is it still being rolled out?


rolled out over the next 2-3 weeks.


----------



## TBlazer07 (Feb 5, 2009)

Even with it being so early in the rollout of this new version I'm really surprised I've seen hardly any (none?) praise for the immensely improved MRV playback in this new release over the last (original) version of MRV. 

Maybe that indicates how few people actually use MRV?


----------



## pappasbike (Sep 19, 2006)

MizzouTiger said:


> Well, I don't see it mentioned in the release notes, but I sure hope this version fixes the frequent audio dropouts/video macroblocking/video freezing that I have been experiencing way too often when viewing recorded material.


Many of us with HR20 700s have this issue. For me it started with that end of summer software update. I waited through the next two updates and 395 did improve the issue but did not eliminate it so I gave up and had it replaced. A tech brought out an HR21 which is at least a lot quieter than the 20 was. The issue is still much better than it had been prior to 395. So except for being really slow things are better overall. Now when I get the new software who knows what that experience will be!!


----------



## opelap (Nov 4, 2006)

pappasbike said:


> Many of us with HR20 700s have this issue. For me it started with that end of summer software update. I waited through the next two updates and 395 did improve the issue but did not eliminate it so I gave up and had it replaced. A tech brought out an HR21 which is at least a lot quieter than the 20 was. The issue is still much better than it had been prior to 395. So except for being really slow things are better overall. Now when I get the new software who knows what that experience will be!!


It is not a HR20-700 only issue, my HR22 has the audio drops so bad I had to turn off Dolby Digital. So I lose my surround sound to be able to hear all of the audio. Hoping this update fixes the problem, but I have been hoping for improved speed and remote response for the last 4 updates as well. Still waiting on those too.


----------



## Dolfid (Jul 17, 2007)

TBlazer07 said:


> Even with it being so early in the rollout of this new version I'm really surprised I've seen hardly any (none?) praise for the immensely improved MRV playback in this new release over the last (original) version of MRV.
> 
> Maybe that indicates how few people actually use MRV?


I tried MRV again on my "g" wireless (54Mbps)- still "jerkie" for HD - not enough buffer for streaming HD content.

Do people have any success with "n" wireless or "g max" at 108Mbps?


----------



## hdtvluvr (Mar 2, 2008)

I know about the firmware watcher page and the email subscription but can anyone tell me if there is a window every day that 0x03A8 is in the data steam?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

hdtvluvr said:


> I know about the firmware watcher page and the email subscription but can anyone tell me if there is a window every day that 0x03A8 is in the data steam?


This week it was pulled at 7 AM EST each morning. Not sure when it started in the stream.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

TBlazer07 said:


> Even with it being so early in the rollout of this new version I'm really surprised I've seen hardly any (none?) praise for the immensely improved MRV playback in this new release over the last (original) version of MRV.
> 
> Maybe that indicates how few people actually use MRV?


I've had it on my HR20s for a few days now but not on the HR21s so I can't comment on improvements until they all have it and I can try it out.


----------



## hdtvluvr (Mar 2, 2008)

veryoldschool said:


> This week it was pulled at 7 AM EST each morning. Not sure when it started in the stream.


Thanks


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

suptrad said:


> Oddly, since the update, the big blue lit circle (that I always fully dim) turns back to bright blue whenever I go to the to do list. I then have to go to the unit and dim it it again. Not a huge deal, but strange and annoying.


That is weird.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

hdtvluvr said:


> I know about the firmware watcher page and the email subscription but can anyone tell me if there is a window every day that 0x03A8 is in the data steam?


Tonight is a Cutting Edge Version .. DON'T DO IT TONIGHT .. YOU WILL GET NON-STABLE CODE IF YOU DO ...

That being said, it's typically 4am - 6:30am ET Mon - Fri -- but, you might not get it even if you try.


----------



## Steve (Aug 22, 2006)

Dolfid said:


> I tried MRV again on my "g" wireless (54Mbps)- still "jerkie" for HD - not enough buffer for streaming HD content.
> 
> Do people have any success with "n" wireless or "g max" at 108Mbps?


There are people who have had success smoothly MRV'ing with "G". Depends on the throughput of your home set-up. Obstructions, RF interference, distance from antenna and other network activity could all be contributing to a less than optimal signal for MRV.

For each stream of MPEG-4 HD content, you need to be able to guarantee the client and server about 9-10 mpbs of continuous, uninterrupted wireless throughput. In practice, "G" is capable of delivering half it's advertised 54mbps throughput rate, or 27mbps, which is more than enough for 1-2 streams of HD MRV***... in theory.

So if you're not seeing flawless MRV throughput on your wireless network, "G" or "N", you're probably experiencing some interference due to one of the factors listed above, which you may or may not be able to rectify by playing with positioning, distance, choice of wireless channels, etc.

***_MRV'ing OTA HD requires about double the bandwidth of MPEG-4 HD, so I'd recommend about 20mbps of uninterrupted bandwidth, if that's what you're trying to view._


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Doug Brott said:


> Tonight is a Cutting Edge Version ..* DON'T DO IT TONIGHT .. YOU WILL GET NON-STABLE CODE IF YOU DO ...*
> 
> That being said, it's typically 4am - 6:30am ET Mon - Fri -- but, you might not get it even if you try.


Having to have just rebooted my DVR, twice, I thought I might point this out again to anybody thinking about this weekend...* DON'T*.


----------



## hdtvluvr (Mar 2, 2008)

Doug Brott said:


> Tonight is a Cutting Edge Version .. DON'T DO IT TONIGHT .. YOU WILL GET NON-STABLE CODE IF YOU DO ...
> 
> That being said, it's typically 4am - 6:30am ET Mon - Fri -- but, you might not get it even if you try.


Thanks. According to Firmware watcher 0x03AE was last night (early this morning). I thought that was the CE version. What's happening tonight?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

hdtvluvr said:


> Thanks. According to Firmware watcher 0x03AE was last night (early this morning). I thought that was the CE version. What's happening tonight?


The same so wait until Monday morning early.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Doug Brott said:


> ...The MPEG4 algorithms have ways to recover so it's OK to have holes in the stream, but there may (of course) be some blocky parts of programs that are affected by this. New recordings will know to skip those areas of the disk.


Can you elaborate on this? I know that digital transmissions, either DVB, 8VSB, COFDM, or QAM can have forward error correction added to the transport stream that can fill in holes where bits are lost in transmission, but that is just in play during transmission. I don't think for MPEG-2 that there is (or needs to be) any error correction bits once the data is extracted from the transport stream; are you saying that it is indeed the case for MPEG-4? If not, un-sectored-out defects seem like they could cause blocking for either algorithm.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Steve said:


> ...they're sorting "Date (New)", even when the top level is "A-Z". *My HR20-100 is not, however!* Folder sort is the same as top-level sort, so looks like you uncovered a bug. I'm gonna try a reboot to see if it fixes it. Otherwise, we'll need to report it as an issue...


My HR20-100 also did not alter its sort method. Same old dumb method.

I'm not sure how an update with a feature could not be checked to see if it applies to all models, otherwise how could this slip through the cracks? Seems like the programmers are shooting from the hip and not vetting the code at all.

But I also don't see how a reboot can fix things that begin with a new update, either, seing as how the first thing that happens at the end of the update is a reboot.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

homebase said:


> TomCat, you have proof of this? Ever since my days working with NetWare 3.11 I was told "hey, Netware doesn't fragment". Dave Kearns proved it otherwise. Microsoft said the same thing with NTFS, which of course, was proven false. Now Linux file systems.
> 
> You can see why I'm skeptical given the track record of any operating system claiming "it doesn't fragment" only to see a few years later that the file system indeed DID fragment.


As for the 12 HD streams, it is right there in WD's literature.

Again, the frag question has been beat to death numerous times. Google is your friend, but its right here on this forum in the last 2 months, and this forum has extensive search capabilities. I'm not motivated to be bothered to do the work for you right now. If you are, knock yourself out. IIRC, it was a pretty satisfying thread, and leaves little doubt as to the veracity.

It also raises the questions of how fragmentation is defined and what it would mean technically for each definition. The general consensus was that none of the definitions would seem to make any difference.

Just for the sake of argument, assuming there was fragmentation, can anyone imagine that it could drop throughput by enough to throttle the throughput potential of 12 streams down to less than 1 stream? Seems awfully unlikely.

I'm not sure of the logic where you discover someone told you a falsehood so now you expect everyone to tell you a falsehood. The odds of falsehood do not really increase on an incidental basis.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

TomCat said:


> Can you elaborate on this? I know that digital transmissions, either DVB, 8VSB, COFDM, or QAM can have forward error correction added to the transport stream that can fill in holes where bits are lost in transmission, but that is just in play during transmission. I don't think for MPEG-2 that there is (or needs to be) any error correction bits once the data is extracted from the transport stream; are you saying that it is indeed the case for MPEG-4? If not, un-sectored-out defects seem like they could cause blocking for either algorithm.


MPEG2 & MPEG4 are streaming protocols .. Yes, there will be data lost and no, you cannot fill in the holes in the stream. So there will be macro blocking or pixelation on the screen during these times .. But since it is a streaming protocol, it can recover and "restart" from some point after the hole. This could be a minor blip during the program or if it's a heavily damaged stream .. well, that could be a problem.


----------



## PeteB (Apr 27, 2008)

Can anyone justify deletion of the reformat function?

How is this now unnecessary?


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

PeteB said:


> Can anyone justify deletion of the reformat function?
> 
> How is this now unnecessary?


"well" they have added several disk scans that you can do. Maybe this works better than using a hammer.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

By my estimation, there should be a fair amount of updates tonight .. Don't think it will be everyone, though.


----------



## TomCat (Aug 31, 2002)

Doug Brott said:


> MPEG2 & MPEG4 are streaming protocols .. Yes, there will be data lost and no, you cannot fill in the holes in the stream. So there will be macro blocking or pixelation on the screen during these times .. But since it is a streaming protocol, it can recover and "restart" from some point after the hole. This could be a minor blip during the program or if it's a heavily damaged stream .. well, that could be a problem.


That was not exactly my question.

You may be blurring the definition of MPEG with that of an MPEG transport stream. MPEG is a video compression algorithm that reduces final file size by discarding part of the data, while an MPEG transport stream is a container format that encapsulates that compressed file into a packetized streaming protocol which includes auxilary data, some of which allows for forward error correction. It is a subtle but very distinct difference. The part of what is different that is in question is how error correction is handled.

The MPEG compression algorithms themselves seem not to really have any built-in error correction capability. But error correction in an MPEG TS can indeed "fill the holes in the stream", as that is exactly what FEC is for in a transport stream--partial data redundancy to replace data that may be lost or obliterated for whatever reason. The transport stream is a part of the DVB standard (as well as ATSC) so what DTV sends you is a MPEG TS, including error correction.

Once the file is received and recorded, however, it is assumed that the data is correct, and that whatever data lost during transport has already been replaced via FEC. When you play the file back, I assume there no longer is the need for any FEC, because its main purpose was to "fill in the holes in the stream" caused by transport through a hostile environment (in this case,46,000 miles of free space and the atmosphere, twice). So maybe what is on the HDD is just an MPEG file, and not necessarily an MPEG TS.

DVDs and Blu-Ray record (or have pressed upon them) transport streams directly, including the error correction. What is not clear to me is whether HDD recording does the same thing. If it does not, what is on the HDD is not a streaming protocol or a TS, it is an MPEG-compressed file designed to be decoded and played back in real time without the benefit of or the need for error correction.

Playback from a HDD is pretty accurate, extremely so when the system is working properly, so one would assume that there is no need to record the TS stream along with its FEC directly. Playback from optical media has a lot more opportunity for lost data similar to how data can be lost during transport over the satellite. It is not nearly as accurate as HDD playback, and CDs, DVDs, and Blu-Ray depend heavily on error correction, error concealment, and data replacement techniques. They may even use techniques beyond that built into the TS files.

So while it does not seem that HDD recording needs error correction or to record the TS directly so that it can benefit from its inherent error correction, that is another question I have. It seems like it would not need to, but I just don't know--maybe it does record it that way. Demux removes a lot before recording; it could remove all or part of the TS wrapper if not needed, or not at all if it is needed.

But if it does not keep the TS wrapper, and records just an MPEG file which is what I assume it does, you are correct that data missing from the recorded file that is played back is not replaced or corrected, and that missing data will cause playback issues.

My understanding of MPEG2 supports this, but my original question was is there a difference for MPEG4? I am pretty sure it is handled the same way, but I just don't know for sure.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

My 2 HR20's have been having freeze-ups since last software release. Screen flickers back and forth before deciding to stay on. Also, has been slow using remote, changing channels,etc. Set up MRV two days ago and was easy. The only problem I have is that it will not let be watch recordings from wifes receiver. She can watch mine from hers. Checked evrything on both and settings are the same. Re-booted both receivers and still doesn't play her recordings. It does show the channel and progress bar but screen is frozen. I see there is another release out, so maybe that will help. Forgot, they are both hard- wired.


----------



## bsnelson (Jul 6, 2007)

ATARI said:


> Yes, Linux ext file systems can and do fragment.
> 
> However, the way it is organized (more efficient data structure and block handling) the way it is used (multi-user), makes the minimal fragmentation that exists not worth the bother to unfragment it.


Perhaps it's a nitpick, but the HR2x boxes use the xfs filesystem, which is more resistant to fragmentation than ext2/3/4. This, coupled with the fact that the DVRs don't deal in lots of small files, likely keeps fragmentation to a minimum.

Brad


----------



## ATARI (May 10, 2007)

bsnelson said:


> Perhaps it's a nitpick, but the HR2x boxes use the xfs filesystem, which is more resistant to fragmentation than ext2/3/4. This, coupled with the fact that the DVRs don't deal in lots of small files, likely keeps fragmentation to a minimum.
> 
> Brad


I'll file that tidbit away in my personal KB.

Same conclusion though, minimal fragmentation = you don't need to defrag.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Got to check MRV since the update and still have problems. I still can't get wifes playlist to work and now it says she has too many shows. She has nowhere near the shows I have since I have a 750 esata on mine. A window pops up and says audio and video not available. Also it has a red circle with a white line going through it next to her shows on my receiver. Guess I'll opt out till they fix the problems.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

finaldiet said:


> Got to check MRV since the update and still have problems. I still can't get wifes playlist to work and now it says she has too many shows. She has nowhere near the shows I have since I have a 750 esata on mine. A window pops up and says audio and video not available. Also it has a red circle with a white line going through it next to her shows on my receiver. Guess I'll opt out till they fix the problems.


Seems like rebooting her receiver is needed, since that icon is when a DVR is serving another client.


----------



## srfrdan (Feb 24, 2010)

this came today with no problems to my dvr even though ive got a 1.5t esata. no problems with the first either all recordings and settings intact. however i cant try mvr cause in nj weve not gotten the update for the receivers yet, ive three and the one dvr... :eek2:


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

Am I correct in that DirecTV does not officially support eSATA drives? In other words, I can't call and complain?


----------



## Mortifer (Aug 17, 2006)

Is there anyone that has the new software and an external drive that has everything working properly?


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

Is it possible to hook up the drive to a computer and at least get a list of the recordings that are on there? At least then I could figure out which torrents to download. I know I can only view the recordings on this specific DVR.


----------



## Bruce M. (Oct 31, 2009)

I have the update and a 1.5 terabyte Seagate external drive. The only thing the update did, strangely, is change the manner in which the shows on the external drive were displayed. I set it back the way I want it, and it seems to be working fine now.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

Mortifer said:


> Is there anyone that has the new software and an external drive that has everything working properly?


I have two HR21-700s, both with external drives, and no problems with 3A8.


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

I left both the drive and the DVR unplugged overnight. Just plugged everything back in. Still no access to my recordings, and got a "searching for signal (771)" message for a couple of minutes. Now it has a signal. This is really frustrating.


----------



## SuperZ06 (Aug 20, 2008)

*With the new software came warnings scrolling on the channels in the 70's about them moving after April 1st. Can someone tell me if your season passes will follow the new channel location or will I have to redo them once the new channels show up ? I could redo them now but for instance HDNet 306 is not in the guide yet.

And does anyone know if the had any effect on the audio dropouts ?

Thanks *


----------



## slimoli (Jan 28, 2005)

SuperZ06 said:


> *With the new software came warnings scrolling on the channels in the 70's about them moving after April 1st. Can someone tell me if your season passes will follow the new channel location or will I have to redo them once the new channels show up ? I could redo them now but for instance HDNet 306 is not in the guide yet.
> 
> And does anyone know if the had any effect on the audio dropouts ?
> 
> Thanks *


You must redo your series links (season passes). I can't see any reason why you don't get the 306 if you have any Choice package.


----------



## bigdog9586 (Jan 17, 2008)

I have 2 HR21's, one a 200 and the other a 700. The 200 got the update and the other didn't. Only problem now is neither one can play the others programing. Though it was slow and sometimes pixalated it was great being able to have access to both DVR's from one receiver. Do I have to wait for the HR21-700 to get the latest update before I get the feature back? Does anyone else have theirs working correctly even though they have two different software updates?

*Update*700 updated last night and now I have the ability again to view programs off of both DVR's. Direct needs to fix this so 2 different builds can still talk to each other.


----------



## SuperZ06 (Aug 20, 2008)

slimoli said:


> You must redo your series links (season passes). I can't see any reason why you don't get the 306 if you have any Choice package.


*My bad. The channels were not selected in my custom list.*


----------



## wrj (Nov 23, 2006)

Did I miss some announcement regarding the Cast & Crew selection on shows and movies? Prior to 0x3A8, there was much more information regarding the actors in a particular show or movie. It showed photos (on some), date of birth, and date of death (as appropriate).


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

wrj said:


> Did I miss some announcement regarding the Cast & Crew selection on shows and movies? Prior to 0x3A8, there was much more information regarding the actors in a particular show or movie. It showed photos (on some), date of birth, and date of death (as appropriate).


Working on my HR21. Did you by any chance reboot the box twice within 1/2 hour? If you did that will flush the guide and that info will rebuild over a few days.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

wrj said:


> Did I miss some announcement regarding the Cast & Crew selection on shows and movies? Prior to 0x3A8, there was much more information regarding the actors in a particular show or movie. It showed photos (on some), date of birth, and date of death (as appropriate).


Also, if you just got 0x3a8 last night .. give it another 24 hours .. It fills in the cast/crew last after an update and this may be why you are not seeing the information yet.


----------



## jollygrunt (Apr 13, 2005)

Box was updated early this morning.


----------



## HDYankee (Jun 21, 2007)

My HR21-100 & HR21-700 got 03A8 early this morning, but still no update on my H21 & H23 boxes.


----------



## edlex (Jul 5, 2008)

Just got it last night in Miami, Fl.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

When multiple HR's are networked, do both the client and server receivers need to be updated in order for the improved MRV to be apparent? If not, is it the client or server that needst to be updated in order to see the improvements?

As of last night, my HR20 had been updated, but neither of my HR-21's were.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

Bill Broderick said:


> When multiple HR's are networked, do both the client and server receivers need to be updated in order for the improved MRV to be apparent? If not, is it the client or server that needst to be updated in order to see the improvements?
> 
> As of last night, my HR20 had been updated, but neither of my HR-21's were.


"I think" the improvements come on the client.


----------



## finaldiet (Jun 13, 2006)

Yes. both HR20's working ok and seem a little faster. My external esat is fine also. No lost programing.


----------



## hasan (Sep 22, 2006)

HDYankee said:


> My HR21-100 & HR21-700 got 03A8 early this morning, but still no update on my H21 & H23 boxes.


My HR20-700 and HR21-200 both got updated two days ago. My HR20-100 and H21-200 have not been updated (yet).


----------



## curlyjive (Jun 13, 2007)

I can't find the following new feature: 

Enriched Guide Data:

* Similar Shows

Anyone able to see this?

Edit: Nevermind, I think it is only available for shows you have recorded.


----------



## Spoffo (Jan 1, 2007)

Mortifer said:


> Is there anyone that has the new software and an external drive that has everything working properly?


 Yeah. I have external drives on 2 of my 3 HR20-700s, and everything is looking good, including the best MRV performance I've seen (going way back to the early days of MRV.) With one DVR hard wired directly to the router, one wired in via a MOCA connection (ethernet over co-ax) and one connected via a wireless N-band bridge, all three are working very smoothly in any MRV configuration, including the one that goes "round the corner" from the N-band to the MOCA.

Clean living and lotsa bandwidth solve everything.


----------



## DogLover (Mar 19, 2007)

curlyjive said:


> I can't find the following new feature:
> 
> Enriched Guide Data:
> 
> ...


It's not available for every show, but for those show where it's available it does show up in the guide as well. It downloads over time, so it may take a couple of days after an update to fully download.


----------



## DC_SnDvl (Aug 17, 2006)

Wow, my hard drive thrashing is gone


----------



## AntonyB (May 2, 2008)

DC_SnDvl said:


> Wow, my hard drive thrashing is gone


Mine is not gone, but it is improved. I still hear it, but less persistent, less frequent, and the bursts of activity are shorter. It is also a tad quieter during the periods of access.

More important to me is whether the related playback-only stuttering problems are gone, and on that I am not fully decided yet. I am cautiously optimistic after a few days of observing playback of different material that there is a further improvement over 0x0395. I need to watch more MPEG2 (i.e. OTA HD) programs to be sure, but so far I have not seen the same stuttering that I saw quite easily before with OTA. The SAT MPEG4 programs seem fine in this regard, but they were mostly fine since 0x0395 for me.

Co-incidentally or otherwise I have seen almost none of the (recorded) problems of picture break up (pixelation) that had been common on some of the HD channels recently.


----------



## thekochs (Oct 7, 2006)

My 30-second slip speed in MRV has improved but still *skippy/jerky*. Since this is kinda subjective if the normal slip is a 10 for speed on scale 1-10, the previous MRV was about a 2, this latest firmware gets it to about a 5....much more "usable" but far from "acceptable".

My three HR23-700s are all hooked in same rack to each other thru hardwired GiGe switch...no other items on this section. Playback scenario is only one viewer from client serving one HD stream across network.


----------



## MIMOTech (Sep 11, 2006)

All the various skip and pixilation are gone, and both my DVR's HR20-100 and HR23-700 are operating very well. Good job on this upgrade.


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

Everyone with an HR2x should have the update at this point ..


----------



## JeffBowser (Dec 21, 2006)

Just got mine Fri AM, early.



Doug Brott said:


> Everyone with an HR2x should have the update at this point ..


----------



## srfrdan (Feb 24, 2010)

Mortifer said:


> Is there anyone that has the new software and an external drive that has everything working properly?


i have a 1.5t esata on my hr20 and received 3 downloads(2 mrv) no problems. all recordings and settings intact each time. i had to force the mrv downloads to my hd receivers recently and they all work great. u can even watch different shows on the dvr and the 3 hds all at once. the 1.5 holds a massive amount of 1080i, more than they say unless it formatted incorrectly but the pictures good so i dont care


----------



## Doug Brott (Jul 12, 2006)

No need to force a download .. Everyone should have it at this point (HR2x)


----------



## endeavor (Jan 27, 2010)

DC_SnDvl said:


> Wow, my hard drive thrashing is gone





AntonyB said:


> Mine is not gone, but it is improved. I still hear it, but less persistent, less frequent, and the bursts of activity are shorter. It is also a tad quieter during the periods of access.
> 
> More important to me is whether the related playback-only stuttering problems are gone, and on that I am not fully decided yet. I am cautiously optimistic after a few days of observing playback of different material that there is a further improvement over 0x0395. I need to watch more MPEG2 (i.e. OTA HD) programs to be sure, but so far I have not seen the same stuttering that I saw quite easily before with OTA. The SAT MPEG4 programs seem fine in this regard, but they were mostly fine since 0x0395 for me.
> 
> Co-incidentally or otherwise I have seen almost none of the (recorded) problems of picture break up (pixelation) that had been common on some of the HD channels recently.


I have noticed the things you both mentioned are much better too since this latest update, although still problematic is the Fox 25 HD Channel still has ocassional pixelation breakups though (5 times per hour) which is on their end; they (Network?) needs to still fix that for sure.

The indexing (thrashing or busy searching) noise from the hard drive causing audio/video pause/stuttering issues, appears to be much much less often now if not gone, but like you I'm still observing for it, but this whole issue is much better even than what the 0x0395 did as you noticed too.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

Nice to see that the the MRV playback is working better. Still needs some work but at least at this point it's tolerable. 

I can't confirm this but I swear the % available is now combined? I no both my DVR are pretty full but I swear that they are now both showing the same % available of free space. If I delete some shows (from that DVR) and flip over to the other DVR they are different but I've come back later and they are both at the same % again. I don't know if this is just an erie coincidence or if it really is. I admit there is usally an hour or more in between the time I delete and then check them so i could be that more shows have recorded and now they are back to the same %. The playlists are shared on both dvr's and I allow access to delete on both.

Still wish there was an option share the playlist of a DVR and to allow deletion from only some receiver's or DVR 's. ie. you want be able to delete the shows and watch shows from the DVR in the living from your bedroom receiver but you don't want the receiver in the kids room to be able to delete the shows from the living room but you do want them to be able to play. Heck there may even be DVR's that you only want one receiver to see and have the others not to see.


----------



## veryoldschool (Dec 10, 2006)

cabanaboy1977 said:


> Nice to see that the the MRV playback is working better. Still needs some work but at least at this point it's tolerable.
> 
> I can't confirm this but I swear the % available is now combined? I no both my DVR are pretty full but I swear that they are now both showing the same % available of free space. If I delete some shows (from that DVR) and flip over to the other DVR they are different but I've come back later and they are both at the same % again. I don't know if this is just an erie coincidence or if it really is. I admit there is usally an hour or more in between the time I delete and then check them so i could be that more shows have recorded and now they are back to the same %. The playlists are shared on both dvr's and I allow access to delete on both.
> 
> Still wish there was an option share the playlist of a DVR and to allow deletion from only some receiver's or DVR 's. ie. you want be able to delete the shows and watch shows from the DVR in the living from your bedroom receiver but you don't want the receiver in the kids room to be able to delete the shows from the living room but you do want them to be able to play. Heck there may even be DVR's that you only want one receiver to see and have the others not to see.


This isn't the answer to all you wishes, but you can set up each DVR to share and/or have remote delete.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

veryoldschool said:


> This isn't the answer to all you wishes, but you can set up each DVR to share and/or have remote delete.


Yeah, I know. I just wish we had more control. I don't want the 5 year to delete my shows by accident . But i'll like for her to be able to view them. right now I only have the choice that all can have access to delete or none.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

I have HR20-100 and HR20-700's all hardwired thru router. MRV and the time it takes to play programs off other IRD's seems to take longer now.....much slower reaction time since the update.


----------



## joed32 (Jul 27, 2006)

codespy said:


> I have HR20-100 and HR20-700's all hardwired thru router. MRV and the time it takes to play programs off other IRD's seems to take longer now.....much slower reaction time since the update.


It does seem to take linger to start but once it starts it runs perfectly with no breakups.


----------



## DarinC (Aug 31, 2004)

djwww98 said:


> This sucks. Every channel HD channel (except OTA) is all herky jerky. Just doesn't look right. I wondered if there was another software "upgrade". Sure enough, last night it was updated. Yes, I rebooted. This is EXTREMELY irritating. Not acceptable at all. Is anybody else seeing this?


I'm having extremely jerky video, on my HR21-200, but it hasn't been noticed yet on the -100 (though we don't use that one as often). Rebooting the receiver seems to clear it up temporarily, but then it comes back. This just started a couple weeks ago. I'd think the hard drive was failing, but I've had a drive fail before and it wasn't anything like this. My understanding is that on the these boxes (as opposed to the TiVos) live really is live, as opposed to having a very slight buffer. So I wouldn't think the drive would cause this. The video is very jerky, but the audio is perfect.


----------



## clb4g9 (Sep 24, 2007)

I have an HR21-100 that looks like it is going to die on me. The unit locks up after about five minutes. I still get a picture and audio, but the interface is completely locked out. Basically if I want to change the channel, I have to do a red button reboot (since I can't use the menu to do so), wait for the setup to finish steps 1 and 2, and then change the channel to where I want to watch quickly, before the unit locks up on me. 

Once the unit is on, obviously none of the dvr functions work (because the unit is non-responsive presumably) and the video/audio generally works well, although lately it also freezes for a few seconds once every few hours. It was freezing like this a couple of weeks ago, so I realigned the dish this weekend (the signal was fairly weak), and the problems happened shortly thereafter.....coincidence? Ideas?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

I've been getting random reboots on all my HRs for about two weeks. I trust the next NR will address this? The NR must be causing this. I have two dishes and I'm getting the reboots on HRs fed from both dishes. Since I have mostly 20-700s, I thought it was only those that rebooted, but I also have a couple 21-700s and they have done it too. They are in places where it's hard to see the blue lights. This only started about two weeks ago. Nothing today.

Rich


----------



## dtvnetfan (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi all,

I just installed LinkSys PLS300's powerline ethernet ... I have 2 HR22's dtv tuners that cannot see each other, yet they are online, VOD works great, I can stream to my PC etc etc ... but MRV will NOT work thru the PLS300s ... the DVRs remain invisible. I've also tried resets, opt ins and outs etc etc etc. I am new to the talk forum, so I am wondering if anybody ever found a solution to this problem? Thanks!


----------

